# Carver control panel . Help!



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Just been checking everything works before we go away. Now gas heating is lovely and warm, but I can't get any hot water and as soon as I switch on the control panel ,all 3 lights come on, yellow, red and green. Is there a fuse for the water heater or something? This can't be right, van is hooked up, loads of gas and the heating is warm. The carver manual doesn't mention anything about all 3 lights being on at the same time. I thought one light meant low gas, one meant everything is working, and one meant low battery. Or are the three on together code for "get out now" !

A bit of a techy ,boring post I know, but any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

First thing I would check is : when first turning on can you hear the gas valve opening ? (light clunking sound) should be followed by a ticking type noise (igniter trying to light gas) then as it goes to fail another clunking type noise showing the gas valve turning off.

If you have a good gas supply I would start with the Burner module being at fault. These are still available but other parts are getting obsolete


One othere option would be to bypass the control panel / switch by disconnecting and putting a live 12v feed to it 

Mark


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, yes, I turn on the water heater and it ticks, and keeps ticking! I have changed the gas bottle and reset the heater by pushing the red knob. Still nothing. The van has been sitting for about 6 weeks.
If its air in the pipes maybe I could clear it, but how?


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Gas*

I Had a problem when I left the blanking plates in the external grill. Was I red faced for a while!

Hope you get it fixed


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Ok, yes, I turn on the water heater and it ticks, and keeps ticking! I have changed the gas bottle and reset the heater by pushing the red knob. Still nothing. The van has been sitting for about 6 weeks.
> If its air in the pipes maybe I could clear it, but how?


If it keeps ticking and the gas valve is not shutting off to stop the igniter then I would start with a replacement Burner module , the module is complete with burner , igniter and gas valve. They are around £120.00 or you could try Gary at ARC systems who may be able to refurb your existing one.

http://www.arcsystems.biz/

Mark


----------



## alexfernie (Jan 21, 2011)

*Carver control panel. Help*

I had a similar problem after fitting a new burner module to a cascade 2. It was one of the new henry burner modules as I believe they no longer make the original carver spare.

Solution was a miswiring on the control side, so I would suggest checking that the control wiring loom is properly connected to the heater control panel.

Might help.
Alex.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Just read my manual and green and yellow mean low voltage - below 10.5V required for the heater.
Green and red, heater has gone into shut down, failed to light, wait 3 mins before trying again


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Problem is now solved, hab service blokes simply reset it. Now , I thought I had done that by pressing the button in, but apparently not. Bloke at dealer guarantees it now works on Gas. Only got back from dealer a few days ago and have drained the system so I haven't tested it. Looks like it was a lot of fuss about nothing serious, at one stage I was going to order a new burner unit from Gary at Arc systems, but it looks as that won't be neccesary.


----------

